# How has your dove season been?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Saw lots of birds but were already flying pretty high. Took home 13 but hit 3 others that kept flying? I a switching to 6 shot and a tighter choke for the next round


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Went opening day, noon till about 6. Birds didn't come in as in past years. The sunflower fields had a lot of grass which I think kept them out. Did manage to shoot 8 times and got 5. Others in group got more, but shot way more. I hunt with 410 Bore so I have to choose shots. First time in several years where I didn't get limit or close to it. Monday was a different story. I did morning hunt. Got 14 out of 23 shots, again with 410 Bore. Gun is a Browning Citori White Lightning O/U with 28" barrels. I use 3" Fiocchi shells with 9 shot. Modified in both barrels and shot range of about 35 yards and under is best.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

It's really hard to shoot flying Birds, Ia appreciate whatever you do because it's not so easy to do.


Deep Sea Fishing Miami


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Haven't shot a dove in so long i almost forgot how much fun it is. Started out hunting them with an old single shot 12 ga. 36" barrel and extra full choke. Learned real quick to hold several shells between my fingers so i could get the reload faster. 96 was the best we did in one day.


----------

